# Week1 NFL straight up pickem



## greybeard (Sep 5, 2018)

Mine:
Thursday, Sept. 6
8:20 p.m.    Atlanta Falcons at Philadelphia Eagles.......PHI (depends which Foles shows up)
Sunday, Sept. 
1 p.m.    Tampa Bay Buccaneers at New Orleans Saints..NO 
1 p.m.    San Francisco 49ers at Minnesota Vikings........MIN
1 p.m.    Buffalo Bills at Baltimore Ravens.................BAL 
1 p.m.    Jacksonville Jaguars at New York Giants........JAX 
1 p.m.    Houston Texans at New England Patriots........HOU  (this, is a stretch I know) 
1 p.m.    Tennessee Titans at Miami Dolphins..............TITANS 
1 p.m.    Cincinnati Bengals at Indianapolis Colts.........BENGALS
1 p.m.    Pittsburgh Steelers at Cleveland Browns........STEELERS 
4:05 p.m. Kansas City Chiefs at Los Angeles Chargers....Chargers 
4:25 p.m. Washington Redskins at Arizona Cardinals.....ARI 
4:25 p.m. Seattle Seahawks at Denver Broncos...........SEATTLE
4:25 p.m. Dallas Cowboys at Carolina Panthers...........CAR 
8:20 p.m. Chicago Bears at Green Bay Packers............Bears 
Monday, Sept. 10
7:10 p.m. New York Jets at Detroit Lions...................DET
10:20 p.m. Los Angeles Rams at Oakland Raiders.........RAMS


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 5, 2018)

Here's mine:  Blue indicates different from yours.

Thursday, Sept. 6 
8:20 p.m. Atlanta Falcons at Philadelphia Eagles.......     Falcons 

Sunday, Sept.9
1 p.m. Tampa Bay Buccaneers at New Orleans Saints..    Saints
1 p.m. San Francisco 49ers at Minnesota Vikings........  49'ers
1 p.m. Buffalo Bills at Baltimore Ravens.................   Ravens
1 p.m. Jacksonville Jaguars at New York Giants........   Giants
1 p.m. Houston Texans at New England Patriots........   Pats (It's my team, can't bet against em')
1 p.m. Tennessee Titans at Miami Dolphins..............  Titans
1 p.m. Cincinnati Bengals at Indianapolis Colts.........    Bengals
1 p.m. Pittsburgh Steelers at Cleveland Browns........    BROWNS!!!  Yeah, I know,  right?
4:05 p.m. Kansas City Chiefs at LA Chargers....           Chargers
4:25 p.m. Washington Redskins at Arizona Cardinals...  Cards
4:25 p.m. Seattle Seahawks at Denver Broncos....        Broncos
4:25 p.m. Dallas Cowboys at Carolina Panthers........    Panthers
8:20 p.m. Chicago Bears at Green Bay Packers............Bears <---another total upset aye? 

Monday, Sept. 10
7:10 p.m. New York Jets at Detroit Lions...................Lions
10:20 p.m. Los Angeles Rams at Oakland Raiders.........Rams


----------

